# Neuer Grafik - Gamer PC



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Heute angemeldet, und direkt mal einpaar fragen 

Da mein alter PC langsam nachgibt, soll nun ein neuer her.
Benutzen möchte ich ihn für Grafik arbeiten (Photoshop, C4D und co.) und Gaming. 
Eigentlich wollte ich erstmal nur einen Grafiker Pc, doch dann habe ich gemerkt das ich nur eine bessere Grafikkarte brauche, und schon spielen kann.
Eigentlich habe ich ja schon eine PS3, aber SP games sind auf dem PC ja teilweiße deutlich günstiger. Kann ja meinen PC via HDMI an meinen Fernseher anschließen, muss aber nicht sein, sollte aber klappen.

Ich habe ungefähr 480-510 Euro. Ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen, schon mit viel hilfe, folgende komponenten ausgesucht. Jetzt will ich es hier nochmal durchchecken lassen 

Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 
CPU: Phenom II X4 955 
RAM: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 
Netzteil: Cooler Master GX-450 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 
Gehäuse: MS-TECH CA-0280 Longhorn 
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green WD10EARX 1TB 
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 

Gesamtkosten: 480 Euro

Kann das alles so klappen, wird es mir reichen um alle Games in Full HD auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen zu können? Wird das Netzteil reichen?

Vielen Dank. 

PS: SSD wird im Januar nachgerüstet.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2011)

Wenn noch 50-60 Euro drauflegst könnte man nen Core i5-2400 nehmen. Dann haste gerade für Grafikbearbeitung auch mehr CPU-Power.
Beim Speicher könnte man dann noch sparen.
Als Systemplatte würde ich keine WD Green nehmen. Ne Wd Blue oder Samsung F3.

Das Netzteil kann man nehmen. Alternativ nen Cougar oder XFX.


> Kann das alles so klappen, wird es mir reichen um alle Games in Full HD auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen zu können?


Definitiv nicht. Da mußte schon ne HD 6950 oder Gtx 560Ti nehmen. Und selbst die haben bei manchen Spielen in extremen Settings Probleme.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. September 2011)

Hi 
Würde die 6870 nehmen kostet nur nen wenig mehr. Netzteil mit ein wenig mehr watt wäre besser um das Netzteil nicht dauerhaft voll zu belasten.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2011)

Man könnte auch dieses NT nehmen: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

aber 450W müßten reichen. Selbst mit OC. Solange keine Gtx 570 verbaut wird.


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Leider ist 520 wirklich das maximale was ich aufbringen kann.

Wieso soll ich keine WD Green nehmen, und hast du vielleicht ein Link für eine andere auf dieser Preis schiene als Tipp?

Also worüber ich wirklich nachdenke ist die 6870 zu nehmen und ein besseres Netzteil. Aber ich muss halt unter 520 Euro bleiben, und das wird so schwer.
Jemand Tipps oder sogar Links? 

*Edit:* Wenn 450W reichen dann würde ich das gerne so lassen  Würde das auch mit einer 6870 reichen?


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich keine WD Green nehmen, und hast du vielleicht ein Link für eine andere auf dieser Preis schiene als Tipp?


Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EALX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland




> *Edit:* Wenn 450W reichen dann würde ich das gerne so lassen  Würde das auch mit einer 6870 reichen?


 Ja würde reichen.


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2011)

Hmmm, dein Budget und alle Games auf max wird nicht gehen. Hier mal ein Vorschlag für knapp 550€:


Mobo: ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Graka: ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x DisplayPort (90-C1CPZ0-L0UAY0BZ) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Gehäuse: sharkoon T9 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EALX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Gut, nehme die WD 

Die Karte hab eich jetzt im Blick ... HD6870 Dual Fan
Hat aber 2x 6pin, also brauche ich ein anderes Netzteil. Hast du da auch noch ein Tipp? WIe gesagt, sollte mein Budget alles nicht sprengen, die Platte ist ja auch etwas teurer geworden, genauso wie die Karte. Beim Netzteil darf ich mir nicht mehr viel leisten :/

*Edit:* Ok, leider habe ich wirklich nicht mehr Geld. Sagen wir so, könnte ich mit dem System (mit der HD6870) Das meißte auf Maximalen einstellungen spielen? Crysis muss nicht unbedigt auf Maximal laufen.

Aber danke schonmal.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2011)

Jo das wäre das bessere System.

@burinno: Guck dir Facehuggers Config an. Wenn du lieber ne WD Platte willst kannste die ja mit reinnehmen.

Aber sonst passt da alles. Vor allem ist nen core i5 drin. Deutlich stärker.


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge, leider muss ich wirklich sagen das 520 Euro bei mir die Grenze ist. Bestellen werde ich bei Mindfactory, also kostenlose Versandkosten.

Würde das System jetzt gerne so lassen nur will ich die Karte reinpacken (HD6870 Dual Fan), und brauche dazu halt das passende Netzteil.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & ~155
ASRock 1155 H61M/U3S3 (µ/GBL/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~56
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~29
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer ~44
450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ~45
Sharkoon VAYA Midi ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de ~25
1024MB Asus Radeon HD 6870 DirectCU Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - ~144
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware, ~20

--> 518€


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2011)

Warum willst du bei Alternate bestellen? Die sind recht "preisintensiv"... Wenn es eine 6870 sein soll, dann nimm die Asus DC.

Gruß


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & ~155
> ASRock 1155 H61M/U3S3 (µ/GBL/V/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~56
> 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ~29
> 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer ~44
> ...


Interessante Sache, aber ist das System wirklich viel stärker als meins? Und klappen die Teile wirklich zusammen? Ich würde den Fehler nicht bemerken.



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum willst du bei Alternate bestellen? Die sind recht "preisintensiv"... Wenn es eine 6870 sein soll, dann nimm die Asus DC.
> 
> Gruß


 
Will ich garnicht, wollte alles bei Mindfactory bestellen: 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Interessante Sache, aber ist das System wirklich viel stärker als meins? Und klappen die Teile wirklich zusammen? Ich würde den Fehler nicht bemerken.



Der Phenom II ist nicht schlecht, aber der i5-2400 schon schneller und dabei sparsamer.  Das passt schon zusammen, ist nicht meine erste Zusammenstellung


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Interessante Sache, aber ist das System wirklich viel stärker als meins?


Guck mal hier: Test: Intel

Der i5-2400 ist 40% schneller als der Phenom II X4 970. Dann kannste dir ausmalen wieviel schneller der als ein 955BE ist.


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Phenom II ist nicht schlecht, aber der i5-2400 schon schneller und dabei sparsamer.  Das passt schon zusammen, ist nicht meine erste Zusammenstellung


 
Sorry, muss als Anfäger natürlich alles lieber 2 mal fragen 

Das Gehäuse hat einen Gehäuselüfter stimmts?
Bei dem Mainboard steht bei den Bewertungen das die Steckplätze ungünstig plaziert sind, die HD 6870 ist ja keine kleine Karte, wird sich da nichts in die quere kommen?

Mfg

*Edit*: Ok, Headcrash, beeindruckend. Denke ernsthaft über die Zusammenstellung von Softy nach, hm.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Hab die Bewertung grad gelesen, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Auf einem µATX-Brett geht es eben etwas enger zu, wenn sich da mal ein  Kabel und die Graka berühren: 

Du kannst natürlich auch ein ATX-Board nehmen, aber das ist dann schon wieder ein paar € teurer (ebenfalls mit SATA3 und USB3): ASRock H61iCAFE H61 GVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

ein 2. Gehäuselüfter wäre aber nicht verkehrt: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...eam-SY1225SL12L-800U-m-10-7dB-A--Schwarz.html


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2011)

@TE: Nimm Softys Konfig, besser und günstiger gehts kaum eine stärkere Graka kannst du allemal noch später nachrüsten...

Gruß


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab die Bewertung grad gelesen, kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen. Auf einem µATX-Brett geht es eben etwas enger zu, wenn sich da mal ein  Kabel und die Graka berühren:
> 
> Du kannst natürlich auch ein ATX-Board nehmen, aber das ist dann schon wieder ein paar € teurer (ebenfalls mit SATA3 und USB3): ASRock H61iCAFE H61 GVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
> 
> ein 2. Gehäuselüfter wäre aber nicht verkehrt: 120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop


 
Wenn es zu keinen Technischen Problemen kommt, ist es ja ok. 

Du hast mir ja die Asus Radeon HD 6870 empfohlen, leider brauche ich eine Karte mit HDMI, will sie an den TV anschließen, würde das Modell von Sapphire gehen? 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Edit: facehugger - darauf läuft es wohl hinaus, jetzt geht es um die details


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Du hast mir ja die Asus Radeon HD 6870 empfohlen, leider brauche ich eine Karte mit HDMI, will sie an den TV anschließen, würde das Modell von Sapphire gehen? 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,



Da wäre ich eindeutig für diese Karte, schneller und günstiger als die verlinkte  HD6850: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -


----------



## facehugger (11. September 2011)

Kannst auch diese nehmen:


1024MB Club 3D Radeon HD 6870 Club 3D Edition Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer
oder halt Softys Empfehlung

Gruß


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da wäre ich eindeutig für diese Karte, schneller und günstiger als die verlinkte  HD6850: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -


 
Wirklich? Ist sie den deutlich schneller? Weil die Bewertungen sind bei der verlinkten Version eigentlich besser?

Die hier ist es oder? Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 im Praxistest

Ist das die Toxic version oder wie? Finde sehr viel zu der.

*Edit:* Softy, ich trottel hab dir im Beitrag auf der letzten seite die falsche verlinkt.
Die wollte ich verlinken, will ja unbedingt ein 6870 Modell.  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...16-2xDVI-2xminiDP-1xDisplayPort--Retail-.html

Oder halt die 3D club von facehugger .... i need help :/


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Zu der Club3D kenne ich keinen Test, sollte aber ok sein. Die XFX ist sehr gut, aber eben ohne HDMI-Port. Die Sapphire ist ebenfalls prima und leise.


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Gibs für die Sapphire einen guten Test? Jetzt heißt es Club 3D vs. Sapphire ... Jemand muss mir die Entscheidung abnehmen 
Sonst finde ich die Tipps super, werde so bestellen.
Nur beim Mainboard gehe ich morgen nochmal zum Händler und frage da mal nach, sonst frage ich hier nochmal.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

In der Print PCGH war mal ein Test der Sapphire, die ist im Idle nicht die leiseste (1,0 sone), bleibt unter Last mit 1,8 sone  leise.


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> In der Print PCGH war mal ein Test der Sapphire, die ist im Idle nicht die leiseste (1,0 sone), bleibt unter Last mit 1,8 sone  leise.


 
Gut, dann nehme ich die wohl 

Dann sieht meine Zusammenstellung nun so aus:

Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p747243/pid/geizhals

Wird das alles so klappen, hat zb. das Netzteil 2x 6pin Anschlüsse für die Grafikkarte usw. ?

Und die Mainboard frage wird morgen geklärt.


----------



## Softy (11. September 2011)

Das passt schon alles, das Netzteil hat sogar 1x 6pin und 1x 6+2pin- Anschlüsse für die Graka


----------



## burinno (11. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das passt schon alles, das Netzteil hat sogar 1x 6pin und 1x 6+2pin- Anschlüsse für die Graka


 
Super, ganz großes dankeschön an alle die mir hier geholfen haben. Werde so bestellen, nur morgen werde ich mich nochmal wegen dem Mainboard melden, vielleicht werde ich noch den ein oder anderen Tipp brauche 


Edit: Doch noch ne frage: Wieso haben die karten auf den Seiten ein verschiedenes aussehen, übersehe ich etwas?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p727155/pid/geizhals und http://geizhals.at/582174

Mfg burinno


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

Bin immer noch auf Mainboard suche, gibt es eigentlich ein MB mit dem h67 chipsatz im ATX Standart für unter 70 Euro was nicht von Asrock ist? -.- Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Und die Grafikkarten Frage von oben ist immernoch offen, auch da für die Klärung dankbar


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Ein paar € drüber^^: ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber ein H61-Brett reicht genauso aus. Ob SATA3 jetzt im Chipsatz integriert ist, oder über einen extra Controller läuft, ist 


Die 2. Graka ist im Referenzdesign, die 1. ist besser!


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein paar € drüber^^: ASUS P8H67 Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE0A-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Aber ein H61-Brett reicht genauso aus. Ob SATA3 jetzt im Chipsatz integriert ist, oder über einen extra Controller läuft, ist
> 
> ...


 
Ok danke.

Wie sieht es hiermit aus?
MSI MB PH61A-P35 (B3) (H61,S1155,ATX,DDR3,Intel,EuP) - Mainboards - fotemia.de


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Find ich prima. USB3 und SATA3 ist mit dabei, was will man mehr?


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

Habe ich mir auch gedacht. 

So, auf diesen Zeitpunkt warte ich schon knapp ne Woche. Die Zusammenstellung ist fertig! 


Ärgerlich, der Netzteil Preis war wohl ne Aktion. Kostet heute wieder 10 euro mehr, das schmerzt.

Werde so bestellen, unter genau diesen Links, eine Überprüfung wäre nett. Wenn alles passt kann ich mich nur noch bei allen und besonders bei Softy bedanken, ohne euch wäre es so nicht möglich gewesen! 

Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Sharkoon VAYA Midi ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
http://www.fotemia.de/msi/mb-ph61a-...-h61-s1155-atx-ddr3-intel-eup&date=1315820764


----------



## tobibo (12. September 2011)

Wenn der NT Preis weiter so hoch bleibt (was ich nicht glaube) solltest du das 550W Modell nehmen, da dieses nur ein paar cent teurer ist.

Außerdem wird das XFX ab ca. 80% Auslastung recht laut, daher wäre das 550W Modell besser.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Das Cougar A450 ist gerade 1-2 € günstiger : 450 Watt Cougar A450 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by und auf Lager.

Rest sieht super aus 

Wenn Du zwischen 0h und 6h bestellst, entfallen die Versandkosten 

Ein 2. Lüfter für das Gehäuse wäre nicht verkehrt, zur Not tut es aber auch der eine.


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Wenn der NT Preis weiter so hoch bleibt (was ich nicht glaube) solltest du das 550W Modell nehmen, da dieses nur ein paar cent teurer ist.
> 
> Außerdem wird das XFX ab ca. 80% Auslastung recht laut, daher wäre das 550W Modell besser.


 Link wäre nett, kenne den genauen Namen nicht.


Softy schrieb:


> Das Cougar A450 ist gerade 1-2 € günstiger : 450 Watt Cougar A450 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by und auf Lager.
> 
> Rest sieht super aus
> 
> ...


 
Genau deswegen wird bei Mindfactory bestellt  Und ja, ein 2. Lüfter wird mitbestellt.

Werde morgen Abend/Nacht bestellen. Dann mit dem billigsten Netzteil.  Würden von den Anschlüssen alle 3 möglichen für mich passen?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Jup, alle 3 haben genug Anschlüsse.


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

Danke, melde mich dann morgen Abend vor dem Kauf nochmal, danke aber das sich der Preis der 450W Version nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

Bei mindfactory kann das durchaus passieren, die wechseln die Preise schneller als andere Leute die Unterhosen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

Das XFX Core 550 Watt kostet rund 55€, ist OK.
550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bei mindfactory kann das durchaus passieren, die wechseln die Preise schneller als andere Leute die Unterhosen


 Ich hoffe ab jetzt wirds nur noch billiger 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das XFX Core 550 Watt kostet rund 55€, ist OK.
> 550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


 
Sieht gut aus, sollte der Preis so bleiben wird das genommen, soll lauf Softy von den Anschlüssen ja auch passen.


----------



## tobibo (12. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:
			
		

> Link wäre nett, kenne den genauen Namen nicht.
> 
> Genau deswegen wird bei Mindfactory bestellt  Und ja, ein 2. Lüfter wird mitbestellt.
> 
> Werde morgen Abend/Nacht bestellen. Dann mit dem billigsten Netzteil.  Würden von den Anschlüssen alle 3 möglichen für mich passen?



Ich meinte das gleiche wie dein jetziges, nur in 550W.
XFX Core Edition Pro 550

Edit: Quanti hat ja schon den Link.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, sollte der Preis so bleiben wird das genommen, soll lauf Softy von den Anschlüssen ja auch passen.


 
Natürlich hat es die gleichen Anschlüsse, wäre auch albern wenn nicht.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es die gleichen Anschlüsse, wäre auch albern wenn nicht.



Ganz so abwegig ist das nicht. Siehe Straight Power E8 550 und CM 580


----------



## burinno (12. September 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Ich meinte das gleiche wie dein jetziges, nur in 550W.
> XFX Core Edition Pro 550
> 
> Edit: Quanti hat ja schon den Link.


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es die gleichen Anschlüsse, wäre auch albern wenn nicht.


 
Sorry, klingt natürlich logisch, aber als anfänger lieber nochmal nachfragen, danke.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ganz so abwegig ist das nicht. Siehe Straight Power E8 550 und CM 580


 
Das sind auch zwei unterschiedliche Serien, eben mit KM und ohne. 

Aber Stefan hat nie erklärt, warum das so ist, obwohl ich im BeQuiet Forum einen Thread aufgemacht habe. 
Frag doch auch mal nach oder grabe den Thread wieder aus. 



burinno schrieb:


> Sorry, klingt natürlich logisch, aber als anfänger lieber nochmal nachfragen, danke.



Frag ruhig nach, kein Thema.
Hätte es die Anschlüsse aber nicht, die du brauchst, hätte es auch niemand empfohlen.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag doch auch mal nach oder grabe den Thread wieder aus.



Hab ich schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hab ich schon


 
Und welche Antwort kam?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welche Antwort kam?



Guggst Du hier, nicht viel neues : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...aight-cm580-nur-einen-8-pin-stromstecker.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

Jop, Werbung für die neuen Pure Power.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Immer mein hin und her, werde warscheinlich wie schon oben von Softy geraten dieses MB nehmen:
Asus P8H67 H67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
Grund ist das ich doch lieber alles bei Mindfactory bestellen will, und das MSI ding haben die nicht.

Sollte ja klappen da Softy es mir empfohlen hat 
Nur eine frage habe ich noch, in den Bewertungen schreibt jemand: "Die Funktion MemOK! (bei Kompatibilitätsproblemen mit dem Arbeitsspeicher) ist mit vorsicht zu genießen, hatte mal ein Problem mit einem 8GBKit vom TeamGroup und das Board stellte die Spannung auf 1.6V ein! (Der Intel Controller empfiehlt maximal 1.55V"

Kann mir das jemand erklären? Habe ja ebenfalls Arbeitsspeicher von Teamgroup: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
Betrifft mich das irgendwie? 

Sonst sollte das MB ja super sein?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Das mit dem RAM ist nicht weiter tragisch, im schlimmsten Fall musst Du hatl die RAM Spannung manuell auf 1,5 V einstellen.

Poste am besten nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das mit dem RAM ist nicht weiter tragisch, im schlimmsten Fall musst Du hatl die RAM Spannung manuell auf 1,5 V einstellen.
> 
> Poste am besten nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst


 

Scheint mit der Kombi aber wohl Probleme zu geben?

16GB Speicher für ASUS P8H67-M Pro - ComputerBase Forum
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/support-forum-von-asus/174035-pc-bootet-nicht-asus-p8h67-rev3.html


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Mir sind nur Probleme mit 16GB RAM und Asus Boards mit H6x-Chipsatz bekannt. Ich würde eher bei Asrock bleiben.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mir sind nur Probleme mit 16GB RAM und Asus Boards mit H6x-Chipsatz bekannt. Ich würde eher bei Asrock bleiben.


 
Erklärung benötigt.

1. Habe ich ja nur 2x 4 GB = 8 Gb und nicht 16
2. Wie bei Asrock bleiben, hatte so eins nie ausgewählt?

Etwas verwirrt


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Was ich damit sagen wollte (), ist dass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass es mit 8GB Probleme geben wird, und dass ich persönlich bei dem anfangs vorgeschlagenen Asrock H61 U3/S3 bleiben würde


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen wollte (), ist dass ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass es mit 8GB Probleme geben wird, und dass ich persönlich bei dem anfangs vorgeschlagenen Asrock H61 U3/S3 bleiben würde


 
Sagen wir ich will bei dem Mainboard bleiben, weil es ja eigentlich gut ist (ist es doch?), soll ich also einfach bei dem RAM bleiben? Oder Vielleicht doch ein anderen nehmen, natürlich zu einem ähnlichen Preis.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Probleme sind nie ganz ausgeschlossen, ich bin sicher, dass diese Kombination von Board und RAM schon vielfach in irgendwelchen Rechnern funktioniert 

Wenn Du auf Nummer noch sicherer gehen willst, musst Du RAM nehmen, der auf der QVL des Boards steht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Probleme sind nie ganz ausgeschlossen, ich bin sicher, dass diese Kombination von Board und RAM schon vielfach in irgendwelchen Rechnern funktioniert
> 
> Wenn Du auf Nummer noch sicherer gehen willst, musst Du RAM nehmen, der auf der QVL des Boards steht:
> 
> ...


 
Hilfst du mir eins um 30 Euro rum zu finden? 

Als Anfäger überfordert das ganze etwas 
Versuche auch mal was zu finden.


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Der hier: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland stehen in der QVL.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der hier: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland stehen in der QVL.


 
Da ich bei Mindfactory bestelle. Sind das die hier? 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Ja, das sind die Richtigen


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Super. Bin also bei genau 550 Euro.  Anfang letzter Woche war mein Maximales Budget als 400 angesetzt, ich sollte schnell bestellen bevor das so weiter geht 

Melde mich heute später nochmal.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

6 euro billiger

netzteil mit diesen preis der beste 80 bronze 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p632644_550W-Super-Flower-Amazon-80--Bronze.html

50 euro


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> 6 euro billiger


 
Gibt ja doch eine XFX mit HDMI 
Aber die ist eher 3 Euro teuerer als die derzeitig ausgesuchte Sapphire. 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

und der hier soll 127 watt verbrauchen 

1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,

oder den hier geht wie brötchen 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ctCU-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Retail-.html#reviews

hatt jede menge anschlüße

nimm den mit 127 watt verbrauch


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> 6 euro billiger
> 
> ...


 


Das Netzteil sieht gut aus, kann jemand überprüfen ob das alle anschlüsse hat die ich brache?



Bruce112 schrieb:


> und der hier soll 127 watt verbrauchen
> 
> 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail) - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> ...


 Hm, also soll ich die Sapphire gegen die XFX austauschen, wirklich gut?
die andere hat Leider kein HDMI.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Unsinn, wie lösche ich diesen post?


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

der 6870 karte  hatt  keine stromhunger wie bei 470 gtx 

wiso sapphire der ist nicht der brüller   XFX ist gute marke wenn du hdmi brauchst dann ist ales in grünen bereich 

netzteil reicht alle male hatt jede menge anschlüße pcie express einmal mit 6 pin + 8 pin anschluß eps 8 pin +4pin


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Beide Karten sind prima. Das SuperFlower Netzteil würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Beide Karten sind prima. Das SuperFlower Netzteil würde ich nicht nehmen.


 Zu welcher würdest du mir den raten? Die XFX ist ja anscheinend Stromsparender.


Bruce112 schrieb:


> der 6870 karte  hatt  keine stromhunger wie bei 470 gtx
> 
> wiso sapphire der ist nicht der brüller   XFX ist gute marke wenn du hdmi brauchst dann ist ales in grünen bereich
> 
> netzteil reicht alle male hatt jede menge anschlüße pcie express einmal mit 6 pin + 8 pin anschluß eps 8 pin +4pin


 
Jetzt steht Meinung gegen Meinung, wieso würdest du das NT nicht nehmen Softy?


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

ich wußte es einer kommt jetzt und schreibt netzteil nicht gut 

hatte ich beim vorherigen post geschrieben dann wieder gelöscht 


schreib dann bitte wiso nicht weil es keine kondesatoren eingeb aut sind von großen marken hersteller 

wie man sieht im meinungen sind alle mit 5 sternen vergeben .
Bronze zertiefizierung bekommt man nicht auf nem netzteil einfach so geklebt .

ich sage ja der netzteil ist der beste für diesen geld 50 euro

test von den netzteil hier http://www.awardfabrik.de/netzteile...-600watt-im-leistungstest-gesamt-9.53-20.html

ah ja award fabrik hatt ja keinen ahnung

http://www.awardfabrik.de/netzteile/netzteilroundup-januar-2010-18-nt.html

welche hersteller würde dann für sein netzteil 3 jahre garantie geben wenn es angeblich schlecht sein soll !!

bequiet gibt 3 jahre garantie für die straight power serie ,für die pure power serie geben die 2 jahre wo ist der haken frage ich mich.

natürlich kann man immer pech haben und eine montags model bekommen .

ich hatte selber ne bequiet straight power 600 watt was war nach 15 monaten hatt sich der netzteil verabschiedet  90 euro habe ich damals bezahlt .

und bequiet wollte den netzteil zuerst bei sich haben damit er sehen kann ob kaputt ist oder nicht .
keine vertrauen an kunden . wiso weil sich bequiet eben ne name gemacht hatt .


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Das Netzteil schafft gerade mal so die 80+-Bronze Zertifizierung, da gibt es aktuellere, effizientere und technisch bessere Designs. Die Lötstellenqualität bei SuperFlower unterliegt deutlichen Schwankungen. Außerdem fehlt die  Schutzschaltung OCP (Überstromschutz). Ist bei 550W vielleicht nicht so tragisch, aber wohl wäre mir dabei nicht 

Benutzerwertungen kannst Du gleich in die Tonne treten, die meisten sind froh, dass der Rechner läuft und geben 5 Sterne 

Die HD6870 verbraucht immer gleich viel. Ein paar Watt Unterschied treten auf, wenn der Grafikchip besser gekühlt wird, aber ich bezweifle, dass die Kühlerkonstruktionen dermaßen unterschiedlich gut kühlen.  Das scheint falsch angegeben bei mindfactory.


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

zeig mir dann eine bessere um diese klasse mit 80 bronze mit 50 euro nicht mehr 
mit der gleichen 12 volt schiene 492 watt .

demnächst wird beim monitore kauf monitor aufgemacht und reingeschaut ob die lötstellen von platine 100 % sind

und ausserdem verbraucht seine pc im  last pi mal daumen 300 watt


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Dann heißt es 550W Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software vs 550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
Hmmm ... :/
Und ich nehme die Sapphire Karte


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Wenn Du nicht gleich jetzt bestellen musst, warte mal noch ein paar andere Meinungen ab 

Im XFX Core Pro steckt aktuelle und hochwertige Technik von Seasonic, die verstehen etwas mehr von Netzteilen


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht gleich jetzt bestellen musst, warte mal noch ein paar andere Meinungen ab
> 
> Im XFX Core Pro steckt aktuelle und hochwertige Technik von Seasonic, die verstehen etwas mehr von Netzteilen


 
Kann eh erst ab 0 Uhr bestellen 
Ok, dann warte ich mal auf andere meinungen


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

aktuel aber nicht um dieser preisklasse ,

 ab 00:00 werden die preise hochgehen glaub mier hab schon erfahrung gemacht jetzt vorkasse bezahlen 7 euro ansonsten andersrum bezahlst du 10 euro mehr

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...50W-XFX-PRO550W-Core-Edition-ATX.html#reviews

nimm den natürlch ,ich dachte du wolltest den 450 watt nehmen 

super flower netzteil was ich angegeben habe ist zwar nicht schlecht aber von aktuellen stand ist der xfxf besser hab den garnicht gesehn

und karte nehm den xfx 6870    3 euro mehr harmooniert besser mit gleichen marke netzteil XFX 
muahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> aktuel aber nicht um dieser preisklasse ,
> 
> ab 00:00 werden die preise hochgehen glaub mier hab schon erfahrung gemacht jetzt vorkasse bezahlen 7 euro ansonsten andersrum bezahlst du 10 euro mehr
> 
> ...


 
Gehen da echt die Preise hoch? Hört sich komisch an. 
Ok, dann nehme ich das XFX.

Zusammenstellung ist nun so:

CPU: Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &
RAM: 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
HDD: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s - Computer
Grafikkarte: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) - Computer Shop -
DVD brenner: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VAYA Midi ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Netzteil: 550W XFX PRO550W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
Mainboard: Asus P8H67 H67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


Wird das alles so zusammenspielen?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Gehen da echt die Preise hoch? Hört sich komisch an.



Ich habe schon öfter bei mindfactory bestellt. Das ist manchmal so, aber nicht generell. Vielleicht hast Du Glück 

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfter bei mindfactory bestellt. Das ist manchmal so, aber nicht generell. Vielleicht hast Du Glück
> 
> Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus


 
Gut, dann hoffe ich mal das ich verschont bleibe. Sonst bestelle ich morgen früh.

Vielen dank, freu mich schon auf den PC, ganz großes danke schön


----------



## Bruce112 (13. September 2011)

bei mindefactory forum sind beshwerden um diese angeleiten zu lesen


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> bei mindefactory forum sind beshwerden um diese angeleiten zu lesen


 
Dann aber vereinzelt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Das Amazon ist ein altes Design von Super Flower, die Golden King sind besser, auch wenn diese trotzdem nur Durchschnitt sind.
Das XFX basiert auf dem Seasonic S12II.
Die Spannungsstabilität ist beim XFX sehr gut, ebenso die Restwelligkeit. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Lüfter, der ab 80% Auslastung hörbar wird.

Müsste ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden, würde ich klar zum XFX Core greifen, modernere Technik für einen günstigen Preis und da der Lüfter eben bei besagten 80% hörbar wird, greife ich gleich zum 550 Watt Modell, was nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet als das 450 Watt Modell.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Amazon ist ein altes Design von Super Flower, die Golden King sind besser, auch wenn diese trotzdem nur Durchschnitt sind.
> Das XFX basiert auf dem Seasonic S12II.
> Die Spannungsstabilität ist beim XFX sehr gut, ebenso die Restwelligkeit. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist der Lüfter, der ab 80% Auslastung hörbar wird.
> 
> Müsste ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden, würde ich klar zum XFX Core greifen, modernere Technik für einen günstigen Preis und da der Lüfter eben bei besagten 80% hörbar wird, greife ich gleich zum 550 Watt Modell, was nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet als das 450 Watt Modell.


 
Ah ok. Ja Greife auch zum XFX 550W Modell. Vorallem da es das 450W Modell nicht mehr gibt. Gestern war es noch da, Mindfactory ist komisch.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Will mich Mindfactory eigentlich verarschen? Die Karte ist 5 Euro teurer geworden. Das Gehäuse gibt es nichtmehr im Sortiment. Vor ner Stunde war alles anders. Was läuft bei denen den schief?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

DAs ist normal, dass sich bei den großen Versandhändler die Preise ständig ändern, bei mindfactory ist es aber schon extrem. Alle wollen halt bei geizhals.at & Co. möglichst weit oben gelistet sein


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> DAs ist normal, dass sich bei den großen Versandhändler die Preise ständig ändern, bei mindfactory ist es aber schon extrem. Alle wollen halt bei geizhals.at & Co. möglichst weit oben gelistet sein


 
Dann muss man die Preise doch runterdehen ... und was ist mit dem Gehäuse? Jetzt habe ich keins? Wieso nehmen die das den raus?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Welches Gehäuse wolltest Du denn?


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Das was du mir Vorgeschlagen hast. Sharkoon VAYA Midi ATX. War die ganzen Letzten Tage da. Sogar noch vor einer Stunde. Nun ist es weg. Das gleiche ist gestern mit dem Netzteil passiert. Was geht den bei denen da ab. So kann ich doch keinen Plan aufstellen :/


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Komisch , Du kannst Dir mal diese anschauen: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III oder Thermaltake V3 oder Thermaltake V4 oder Cooler Master Elite 430 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Welches Netzteil wolltest du denn haben?


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Komisch , Du kannst Dir mal diese anschauen: Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III oder Thermaltake V3 oder Thermaltake V4 oder Cooler Master Elite 430 oder Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster


 Danke, aber die Sache ist das ich mit 550 komplett an die grenze gestoßen bin, drüber kann ich nicht bestellen, auf meinem Konto ist gerade nicht mehr. Deswegen kann ich mir keine Versankosten auf einer anderen Seite leisten. Hab das Gehäuse jetzt auf ebay gefunden, kostenlose Versandkosten  Notfalls da.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil wolltest du denn haben?


 Das 450W XFX PRO450W, greife jetzt zur 550W Version. Die ist ja noch drin.


Komischer Laden -.-


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

So, die Aktion war abgelaufen. Will eigentlich später bestellen und habe kein Gehäuse. Wie schaut es mit dem ding: Techsolo TC-72 Schwarz modding case - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
+ einen Gehäuselüfter aus, taugt es was?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Sagt mir gar nichts, aber für 20€ kann es nichts Besonderes sein.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sagt mir gar nichts, aber für 20€ kann es nichts Besonderes sein.


 
Habe mich nun auch für dieses Modell entschieden: ATX Maxcube Vortex 3620 Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Das macht einen besseren Eindruck als das oben verlinkte Plastik-Pseudo-Modding Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem oder dem?
Sharkoon T9 Economy ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
ATX Midi Cooler Master Elite 370 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem oder dem?
> Sharkoon T9 Economy ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
> ATX Midi Cooler Master Elite 370 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software



Das erste ist zu teuer, und denkst du das 2. ist besser als das von mir verlinkte?


----------



## Softy (13. September 2011)

Beim Sharkoon T9 Economy sind aber keine Lüfter dabei 

edit: zu lahm...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Das erste ist zu teuer, und denkst du das 2. ist besser als das von mir verlinkte?



Keine Ahnung, die Cooler Master Gehäuse sind eigentlich alle recht OK.



Softy schrieb:


> Beim Sharkoon T9 Economy sind aber keine Lüfter dabei



Lüfter hat man liegen.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Beim Sharkoon T9 Economy sind aber keine Lüfter dabei


 Genau deswegen bleibe ich wohl bei dem anderen 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lüfter hat man liegen.



Heißt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

burinno schrieb:


> Genau deswegen bleibe ich wohl bei dem anderen



Musst du wissen, ich denke, bei dem Preis kann man von keinem Hersteller ein Wunder erwarten.



burinno schrieb:


> Heißt?



Ich hab eine eigenen Schublade, wo nur Lüfter drin liegen.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musst du wissen, ich denke, bei dem Preis kann man von keinem Hersteller ein Wunder erwarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab eine eigenen Schublade, wo nur Lüfter drin liegen.


 
Das ist mir schon klar, aber sieht schon nicht schlecht aus. Wird schon gehen.


Nicht schlecht, ich nicht :p


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. September 2011)

Dann ist ja gut und gib ein Feedback, wie so ein günstiges Gehäuse ist.


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Mache ich. Werde zum ganzen PC ein Feedback geben. Hoffe alles wird passen 

Danke allen beteiligten hier.


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

So, mein PC ist mittlerweile zusammengebaut. Ich bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Danke nochmal für die hilfe hier!
Werde noch ein ausführliches Feedback geben!

Hab aber bisher noch ein anliegen. Anscheinend ist meine CPU auslastung etwas hoch, genauso die Temperatur.
Bei start des Computers bleibt es erstmal bei 5 %, später schaltet das alles auf ca. 40% hoch. Laufen tut dann steam, MS essentials, msn, chrome, ATi driver und evt. noch das eine oder andere kleine Programm.

Wäre für eine analyse der lage dankbar.
Bilder sind angehängt.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Bleibt die Auslastung dann konstant bei ~40%? Oder nur, bis die Programme geladen sind?

Schau mal im Taskmanager, da kannst Du die Prozesse nach der CPU-Auslastung ordnen. Dann siehst Du, womit die CPU hauptsächlich beschäftigt ist.


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bleibt die Auslastung dann konstant bei ~40%? Oder nur, bis die Programme geladen sind?
> 
> Schau mal im Taskmanager, da kannst Du die Prozesse nach der CPU-Auslastung ordnen. Dann siehst Du, womit die CPU hauptsächlich beschäftigt ist.


 
konstant so wie auf den Bildern ... bei den meisten steht im task manager 00, nur bei den windows dingern stehen etwas höhere zahlen. Gerade zocke ich Homefront, CPU auslastung ca. 65 % und temperatur 63° ....


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Mach mal bitte so einen Screenshot (vorher auf "CPU" klicken):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Hier bitte:


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Hm, keine Ahnung, womit die CPU beschäftigt ist, laut dem Taskmanager müsste die Auslastung bei ~15% liegen.  Außerdem sind die Temperaturen recht hoch. Hast Du den boxed Kühler drauf?


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung, womit die CPU beschäftigt ist, laut dem Taskmanager müsste die Auslastung bei ~15% liegen.  Außerdem sind die Temperaturen recht hoch. Hast Du den boxed Kühler drauf?


 
Jop hab den boxed drauf. Aber die von Intel sollen doch garnicht soo schlecht sein. Vorallem beim normalen surfen nicht.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Vielleicht hilft es ja, die Autostart-Programme auszumisten. Hast Du das schon gemacht?


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es ja, die Autostart-Programme auszumisten. Hast Du das schon gemacht?


 
Jop, habe ich leider auch gemacht. Sind nur noch so einpaar standart Sachen drin. Was kann es denn sein? 
Und was soll ich gegen die temperatur tun? Höre den Lüfter auch garnicht, kommt mir so vor als ob der nicht wirklich schnell läuft. Wo kann ich das checken?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Im BIOS kannst Du entweder eine Zieltemperatur einstellen, oder verschiedene Lüfterprofile einstellen.

Kann es sein, dass es die Windows Indexierung oder so ein Kram ist? Hast Du schonmal den CCleaner laufen lassen?


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Im BIOS kannst Du entweder eine Zieltemperatur einstellen, oder verschiedene Lüfterprofile einstellen.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass es die Windows Indexierung oder so ein Kram ist? Hast Du schonmal den CCleaner laufen lassen?


 
Hab ja dieses EFI bios, allerdings traue ich mich da irgendwie nicht ran, wer weiß was ich da umstelle bei den lüftern. Aber solche temperaturen sind ja nicht normal, ab wieviel sollte ich den den PC ausmachen?

Muss ihn mir erstmal runterladen, mal schaun.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Bis 70°C ist unbedenklich, aber dauerhaft würde ich unter 60°C anpeilen.

Du kannst ja vorher hier nachfragen, wenn Du bei den Einstellungen im UEFI unsicher bist  Welches Board hast Du denn?


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Bis 70°C ist unbedenklich, aber dauerhaft würde ich unter 60°C anpeilen.
> 
> Du kannst ja vorher hier nachfragen, wenn Du bei den Einstellungen im UEFI unsicher bist  Welches Board hast Du denn?


 
Hm ok, schau morgen mal.

CCleaner hat nichts gefunden, bzw. nichts verändert.
Dieses hier: Asus P8H67 H67 Sockel 1155 ATX Rev3 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Ist das mit der auslastung problematisch?

Sagmal guck mal oben bei meinem task manager bild, was ist dieses cmd.exe ?
War bei deinen Bild nicht drauf.


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

cmd.exe ist ein Kommandozeileninterpreter. Beende mal den Task. Mehr als abstürzen kann der Rechner nicht


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs gemacht, das ergebniss spricht für sich, siehe Bilder.
Also was war das nochmal?  
Muss ich das jetzt echt immer manuell beenden?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Wenn Du den Windows Startbutton drückst und dann in das Eingabefeld cmd eingibst, erscheint das frühere DOS-Eingabefeld. Wer oder was das bei Dir geöffnet hat:  

Schau mal im Autostart Ordner.


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Windows Startbutton drückst und dann in das Eingabefeld cmd eingibst, erscheint das frühere DOS-Eingabefeld. Wer oder was das bei Dir geöffnet hat:
> 
> Schau mal im Autostart Ordner.


 
Wenn ich msconfig eingebe und da bei start schau ist nichts davon zusehen, dass meinst du doch mit Autostart ordner oder?


----------



## Softy (19. September 2011)

Ich meine "msconfig" --> Systemstart. (nicht Start^^)


----------



## burinno (19. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich meine "msconfig" --> Systemstart. (nicht Start^^)


 
Meine ich doch 

Ne, ncihts zu sehen 
Spiele jetzt Homefront mit 40 % auslastung, bei ca. 53° nach 20 min.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

Das klingt doch gut, die Temperaturen sind auch ok.


----------



## burinno (20. September 2011)

Ja. Nur besser wäre es wenn das ding nicht bei jedem Systemstart starten würde? Ich mein, es ist natürlich kein Problem das ding immer zu beenden, aber das ist doch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

Du kannst ja mal einen Screenshot vom Autostart-Menü hier posten. Vielleicht findet sich ja der Übeltäter


----------



## burinno (20. September 2011)

Huh, habs selber gefunden. Wie konnte ich das den übersehen im Autostart manager, bei 6 Sachen?  
Danke aufjedenfall.

Vielleicht weißt du mir ja auch bei meinem anderen "problem" zu helfen. Hatte bei der 6870 einen Code für Dirt3 beiligen, allerdings wenn ich diesen auf der Promo site eingebe sagt mir die Seite das er falsch sei, aber er ist 100% richtig? 
AMD | Get your DiRT 3 Game Key


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da müsstest Du mal mit dem Support des Grafikkartenherstellers Kontakt auf nehmen.


----------



## burinno (20. September 2011)

Gute idee, der support der Promo site antwortet nicht. Werde es mal da versuchen.


----------

